# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  GESTIÓN DE NEMATODOS FITOPARÁSITOS

## Bruno Cillóniz

> El presente artículo muestra la sintomatología relacionada con las enfermedades causadas por nematodos fitoparásitos. Se comenta su patogenicidad y enumeran los principales nematodos fitoparásitos y su importancia. Se exponen las ventajas y limitaciones de las principales alternativas de gestión y control disponibles. Actualmente ningún método de control puede considerarse universalmente eficaz por sí mismo, por lo que la gestión de las enfermedades causadas por nematodos debe realizarse de una forma integrada, combinando varias medidas y estrategias adaptadas a las condiciones agroambientales del cultivo.

 *Introducción* 
Los nematodos constituyen el grupo de animales pluricelulares más abundante en la tierra, ocupando hábitats tanto acuáticos como terrestres. Dentro de los que habitan en el suelo, existen nematodos bacterívoros, fungívoros, omnívoros, predadores, parásitos de insectos y parásitos de plantas (fitoparásitos). Tienen aspecto filiforme (Figura 1a), aunque en algunas especies, las hembras adultas adquieren forma redondeada (Figura 1b). Son transparentes, y su tamaño en general está entre 0,1 y 1,5 mm, por lo que es necesario el uso de un microscopio para poder verlos. Todos los nematodos fitoparásitos tienen un estilete o arpón oral, que les permite perforar la pared de las células de la planta hospedadora para así alimentarse. El proceso de alimentación, principalmente de la raíces, puede realizarse desde fuera de la planta (ectoparásitos) o desde dentro de la misma, (endoparásitos). La mayor parte del daño que causan a las plantas está relacionado con el proceso de la alimentación, pues disminuyen la capacidad de las raíces para captar y transportar nutrientes al resto de la planta, lo que se traduce en un debilitamiento general y en pérdidas de producción en las plantas cultivadas. 
Es importante decir que, aunque frecuentemente se asocie el término nematodos a patógenos causantes de enfermedades de los cultivos, también hay nematodos beneficiosos desde un punto de vista agrícola que juegan un importante papel como reguladores de los ciclos de nutrientes en suelo, así como nematodos entomopatógenos que son importantes agentes de control biológico de plagas.   *Figura 1. Morfología de nematodos fitoparásitos. a) Aspecto filiforme de los nematodos fitoparásitos (Pratylenchus); b) Formas globosas, hembras de Meloidogyne.*    *¿Qué síntomas producen los nemátodos fitoparásitos en los cultivos?* 
A nivel de campo, las enfermedades causadas por nemátodos suelen manifestarse como rodales irregulares de crecimiento pobre, de forma circular o elipsoidal (Figura 2a). Cuando se observan los síntomas más de cerca en la parte aérea de planta se observa atrofia vegetal, pérdida de vigor (Figura 2b), clorosis foliar (Figura 2c), marchitamiento, caída prematura de las hojas y senescencia. En las raíces, los nemátodos pueden producir síntomas específicos como las agallas causadas por Meloidogyne spp. (Figura 2d) u otros más inespecíficos, como lesiones necróticas y pobre crecimiento radical. 
El momento en que los síntomas se hacen visibles, depende de la población inicial del nematodo antes de la siembra o trasplante (Pi), la susceptibilidad del cultivo y las condiciones ambientales. Por ejemplo, cuando la Pi es muy alta, los plantones pueden fallar en su desarrollo. Cuando las Pi son bajas, la expresión de los síntomas puede retrasarse hasta el final del ciclo de cultivo. 
En general, todos estos síntomas son bastante inespecíficos y podrían estar causados por otros agentes patógenos, por lo que una correcta diagnosis nematológica debe estar basada no sólo en la observación de síntomas atribuibles a nemátodos fitopatógenos sino además, en la confirmación del diagnóstico mediante el aislamiento del nemátodo en laboratorio y la reproducción de los síntomas en el cultivo hospedador.   *Figura 2. Síntomas causados por nematodos fitoparásitos. a) Rodales de crecimiento pobre; b) pérdida de vigor; c) amarilleamientos; y d) agallas en las raíces causadas por Meloidogyne.*    *¿Qué importancia tienen los nemátodos en los cultivos?* 
Los efectos perjudiciales de los nemátodos fitoparásitos sobre los cultivos se subestiman frecuentemente por los agricultores y técnicos agrícolas debido a que los síntomas inespecíficos que producen, suelen confundirse con desordenes nutricionales, estrés hídrico, problemas de fertilidad del suelo, así como con otras infecciones causadas por hongos y bacterias. No obstante, diversas fuentes han estimado que los nemátodos reducen entre un 12% y 20% la producción agrícola mundial lo que representa aproximadamente unos 135.000 millones de euros anuales (Hassan et al., 2013). Los principales nematodos que afectan a los cultivos en España aparecen en la Tabla 1 (Andrés Yeves y Verdejo Lucas, 2011) y sólo en el cultivo de tomate se han estimado pérdidas en torno al 43% en cultivos al aire libre y al 36% en cultivos protegidos (Verdejo Lucas et al. 1994). En los cultivos hortícolas bajo abrigo del litoral almeriense, los nemátodos agalladores, principalmente Meloidogyne incognita y M. javanica, son los que aparecen con mayor frecuencia, con un porcentaje de invernaderos infestados entre el 15 y 30%. Dentro de los invernaderos, el promedio de la superficie infestada por los nematodos está en torno al 20% y las pérdidas de producción cercanas al 33% (Flor Peregrín et al., 2012). Esta estimación de pérdidas probablemente sería aún mayor si no se usaran medidas de control nematológico.   *Tabla 1. Síntomas y cultivos susceptibles a los principales nematodos fitoparásitos en España.*    *¿Cómo afectan los nematodos fitoparásitos a los cultivos?* 
Los nemátodos pueden producir pérdidas en los cultivos mediante tres vías diferentes: i) como patógenos por sí mismos (Meloidogyne, Globodera, Pratylenchus y otros), ii) como vectores de otros patógenos (Xiphinema es el transmisor del virus del entrenudo corto en viña) y iii) mediante interacciones con otros patógenos, (Mesocriconema y Pseudomonas interaccionan causando la muerte precoz en melocotón). 
La severidad de la enfermedad y la magnitud de las pérdidas causadas por los nematodos dependen de diversos factores: como la especie y raza del nemátodo implicado, la susceptibilidad del cultivo hospedador, la Pi, además de otros factores como la humedad del suelo, necesaria para su movimiento o la temperatura que activa su metabolismo de forma que a mayor temperatura, mayores velocidad de desarrollo, infección y tasas de reproducción. 
La relación entre estos factores permite desarrollar modelos de predicción de pérdidas de producción a partir de la Pi frente a la producción relativa del cultivo (Sorribas y Verdejo-Lucas 2011). En ellos, se puede determinar a partir de que densidades poblacionales los nematodos causan perdidas económicas y a partir de que densidades sería rentable la aplicación de alguna medida de control. La rentabilidad vendría dada por un incremento de producción tal que cubriera el coste de la medida de control. 
En el ejemplo de la Figura 3, habría pequeñas pérdidas de producción a densidades menores de 10 nematodos por 100 cm3 de suelo, (este es el llamado límite de tolerancia T), las perdidas aumentarían conforme las densidades de nematodos aumentan. Aunque se observan perdidas a densidades entre 10 y 30 nematodos por 100 cm3 de suelo, estas no serían suficientes como para justificar el uso de un tratamiento (este sería el llamado umbral económico de daño E) por encima de este umbral, sería recomendable el tratamiento del suelo con un nematicida. Tanto el límite de tolerancia como el umbral económico dependen del cultivo, de la especie de nematodo y de las condiciones agronómicas y ambientales locales, por lo que el éxito de un sistema predictivo estará supeditado a la existencia de datos locales sobre las pérdidas causadas por nematodos.   *Figura 3. Relación entre las densidades crecientes de nematodos fitoparásitos al inicio del cultivo y la producción relativa. T: Limite de tolerancia. E: Umbral económico de daño.*     *¿Qué hacer cuando se tiene un campo infestado por nemátodos?* 
El principal objetivo para conseguir un control efectivo de las enfermedades causadas por nematodos fitoparásitos es reducir sus densidades de población justo antes de la siembra o trasplante por debajo de los umbrales de daño, para minimizar la severidad de la enfermedad y las pérdidas de producción. 
La elección de una o varias de las opciones disponibles para el control de nematodos depende, en gran medida, de la rentabilidad del cultivo. En cultivos hortícolas intensivos y ornamentales de alta rentabilidad se han usado las desinfestaciones del suelo con agroquímicos fumigantes, mientras que en otros cultivos de menor rendimiento económico se usa el barbecho, rotaciones y/o variedades resistentes. No obstante, la comercialización de la mayoría de los fumigantes del suelo se ha prohibido o restringido, con lo que se ha eliminado la herramienta más eficaz de la que se disponía para la reducción de las poblaciones de nematodos en suelo. Por ello la estrategia actual en la gestión de los problemas causados por nematodos debe ir hacia la integración de varios métodos de control a fin de aproximarnos a las eficacias obtenidas por los agroquímicos fumigantes. 
Actualmente se dispone de las siguientes alternativas de control nematológico:   Control químico. Los nematicidas químicos que actualmente se pueden utilizar en España para diversos cultivos se muestran en la Tabla 2. Aunque estos siguen siendo el método de control nematológico más utilizado, la mayoría de ellos, ya sean fumigantes o no fumigantes, presentan riesgos medioambientales, por lo que su uso debe ser limitado siempre que existan alternativas. Por otra parte, la economía de producción de la cosecha no permite en muchos casos un retorno suficiente de la inversión para justificar el uso de nematicidas.   *Tabla 2. Productos químicos nematicidas autorizados para su uso en cultivos en España.*     Resistencia vegetal. Las variedades resistentes son un método de control eficaz contra las especies de endoparásitas sedentarias como Meloidogyne o los nematodos quísticos (Globodera, Heterodera) que pasan la mayor parte de su ciclo de vida dentro de las raíces. Se considera que una planta es resistente cuando inhibe la reproducción del nematodo respecto a la reproducción alcanzada en una planta susceptible e incluye tanto el uso de cultivares resistentes, cuando están disponibles, como el injerto sobre patrones resistentes. Por el contrario, el término tolerancia no es un tipo de resistencia y hace referencia al daño que sufre la planta huésped. Una planta tolerante sufre poco daño incluso cuando está infectada por niveles altos del nematodo. No obstante, las fuentes de resistencia natural están limitadas a unas pocas especies de nematodos y en ocasiones sólo son eficaces frente a una raza del patógeno. Por ejemplo, en cultivos hortícolas, sólo hay resistencia frente a Meloidogyne en tomate y pimiento, mientras que en patata, la resistencia es eficaz frente a G. rostochiensis pero no frente a G. pallida. Además, la durabilidad de la resistencia está comprometida por la existencia de razas o biotipos virulentos que superan la resistencia, por lo que el cultivo continuado de variedades resistentes puede seleccionar estas razas, disminuyendo la eficacia de la resistencia como medida de control.   Solarización. La solarización es un método de desinfección del suelo que permite suprimir eficazmente la mayoría de las especies de nemátodos patógenos. La técnica básica consiste en poner una o dos láminas de plástico transparente, de un espesor entre 25 y 100 µm (100-400 galgas), sobre el suelo a fin de incrementar su temperatura durante un periodo prolongado de tiempo. Para que sea efectiva, el suelo debe alcanzar temperaturas mayores de 45 °C, en los primeros 30 cm de profundidad, y debe mantenerse durante un periodo de 6 a 12 semanas. La solarización es más efectiva si el suelo se mantiene húmedo, pues así se incrementa la conductividad térmica del suelo. Presenta el inconveniente de que el suelo permanece improductivo durante un periodo prolongado de tiempo, que puede solaparse con los ciclos de producción en la zona. Por otra parte, es extremadamente difícil alcanzar temperaturas altas mas allá de los 30 cm. de profundidad del suelo, con lo que los nemátodos que sobreviven en esas profundidades son capaces de reinfectar los cultivos.   Biofumigación. Hay evidencias de que la adición de materia orgánica en forma de abono, estiércol o residuos agroindustriales al suelo disminuyen las poblaciones de nemátodos y el daño asociado a ellas, lo que parece deberse al incremento en las poblaciones de microorganismos antagonistas de los nemátodos y a los gases que se liberan durante el proceso de descomposición de la materia orgánica. El mayor inconveniente que presenta el uso de enmiendas orgánicas es la heterogeneidad en la composición de las materias utilizadas para su preparación. La normalización de la composición de las enmiendas, control de calidad, es un área de desarrollo que requiere una metodología apropiada. La relación C/N del biofumigante debe estar entre 8 y 20 para evitar problemas de fitotoxicidad en el cultivo. Actualmente se investiga en el desarrollo de nuevos biofumigantes, que utilicen principalmente recursos locales (a fin de evitar gastos de transporte) así como aquellos que presenten además compuestos alelopáticos y/o materiales quitinosos. La combinación de la solarización y la biofumigación (bio-solarización) aumenta la eficiencia de estas técnicas en el control de nematodos.   Control Biológico: La inoculación del suelo con microorganismos antagonistas de nematodos se puede usar para prevenir las enfermedades causadas por nematodos fitoparásitos. Es preciso distinguir entre agentes de control biológico en sentido estricto, que son aquellos organismos capaces de reducir directamente las poblaciones de nematodos en suelo mediante depredación, parasitismo o antibiosis (ej. las bacterias Pasteuria penetrans y los hongos Paecilomyces lilacinus, Pochonia chlamydospora, Hirsutella rhossiliensis, Catenaria spp. Arthrobotrys, Monacrosporium) y agentes de protección biológica que son aquellos organismos capaces de dificultar la penetración, desarrollo y reproducción de los nematodos en las raíces de la planta, pero sin un efecto directo sobre las poblaciones de nematodos en suelo (hongos formadores de micorrizas arbusculares o algunas bacterias inductoras de resistencia sistémica Bacillus, Pseudomonas). Sin embargo, para la mayoría de estos agentes, las formulaciones comerciales no están todavía disponibles o bien la aplicación en campo no ha resultado suficientemente efectiva, debido a que la capacidad tamponadora del suelo diluye el efecto de muchos de estos agentes tras su aplicación en campo. Recientemente, multitud de productos promotores del crecimiento vegetal se han comercializado como efectivos frente a nematodos fitoparásitos cuando su efecto principal consiste en una estimulación del crecimiento de la planta, que tan solo enmascara los síntomas y contrarresta temporalmente los daños causados por nematodos. Estos productos presentan el efecto colateral de contribuir al incremento de las poblaciones de nematodos en suelo ya que a mayor biomasa radical mayor número de sitios de alimentación para el nematodo.   Vapor de agua: Se ha comprobado que el vapor de agua generado en una caldera móvil a 80-100 °C y distribuido por el suelo mediante una serie de tuberías a profundidad variable (5-15 cm) y con una duración media del tratamiento comprendida entre 5 y 20 minutos controla eficazmente algunos nemátodos patógenos. No obstante puede producir un impacto severo en la rizosfera si se eliminan bacterias beneficiosas, y necesita de un lavado del suelo para eliminar sales que pueden producir fitotoxicidad. Además es difícil que el calor alcance capas profundas del suelo, como en el caso de la solarización, ya que el vapor de agua satura de humedad las capas superficiales impidiendo la transmisión del calor. Otro inconveniente de este método es su elevado coste y consumo de mano de obra.   Barbecho y rotaciones con cultivos no hospedadores: Tanto un barbecho limpio de malas hierbas como la rotación con cultivos no hospedadores son en muchas ocasiones medidas efectivas de control nematológico, pues cuando la fuente de alimento desaparece las poblaciones de nemátodos declinan gradualmente debido a su muerte por inanición. Un barbecho estricto por un año reducirá las poblaciones de nematodos en un 80-90%. No obstante, debido a la amplia gama de hospedadores de algunos nematodos como Meloidogyne, los cultivos que pueden incluirse en las rotaciones son muy pocos y las malas hierbas deben controlarse durante el periodo de barbecho para prevenir la reproducción del nematodo. Además, barbechar puede ser inaceptable para el agricultor debido a la reducción del periodo productivo, perdida potencial de materia orgánica y peligro de erosión. Por otra parte, algunos nemátodos presentan estrategias de supervivencia que les permiten sobrevivir largos periodos de tiempo, incluso décadas en el suelo, como son los formadores de quistes (Globodera, Heterodera) o mediante procesos de anhidrobiosis.   Plantas con productos alelopáticos: Existen plantas que liberan productos nematicidas al suelo, bien durante su crecimiento o bien como resultado de la descomposición de sus residuos. Estos productos se conocen como aleloquímicos, por ejemplo las raíces de sorgo contienen un compuesto químico, dhurrin, que se degrada en cianuro de hidrógeno que es un nematicida poderoso. Otro ejemplo son los glucosinatos e isothiocianatos, resultado de la descomposición de las Brassicas. El cultivo previo de estas plantas disminuye el inóculo de nematodos fitoparásitos presente en suelo. La eficacia del cultivo de plantas alelopáticas se ve incrementada si los residuos del cultivo se incorporan al suelo como enmiendas orgánicas por su actividad biofumigante.   Cultivos sin suelo: Los cultivos hidropónicos o sobre sustratos (perlita, lana de roca, corteza de coco, ..) muestran una eficacia en el control de nemátodos cercana al 100% siempre que se mantengan medidas de higiene en los semilleros. No obstante suponen un elevado coste inicial en la inversión de infraestructura para su establecimiento.   Todos los métodos de control mencionados tienen ventajas y limitaciones y ninguna estrategia por sí sola, puede considerarse universalmente eficaz. Sólo unas pocas medidas muestran eficacias de control cercanas al 100% de protección (cultivo sin suelo, algunos fumigantes o el uso de cultivares resistentes), pero son vulnerables al uso prolongado en el tiempo, por lo que la gestión de las enfermedades causadas por nemátodos, debe involucrar la acción combinada de varios métodos de control, adaptados a las condiciones agro-ambientales locales, y aplicados de forma secuencial o simultánea.   Con el desarrollo del concepto de manejo integrado de plagas, el seguimiento de las plagas y enfermedades en campo se ha convertido en un componente importante de la agricultura moderna. El principal objetivo en un programa de gestión de nematodos fitoparásitos debe ser mantener las Pi por debajo de los umbrales de daño, y en segundo lugar, proteger y compensar los daños causados al cultivo y también mantener las densidades finales, tras el cultivo bajas. Mediante la toma de muestras periódicas se determinan los niveles de infestación en suelo, infección en planta y los modelos de distribución en campo. Esta información se usa para determinar la estrategia de protección del cultivo de forma que las poblaciones se mantengan a niveles que no causen pérdidas o bien que éstas sean aceptables.  *Referencias bibliográficas*  Andrés-Yeves, M.F.; Verdejo-Lucas, S. (2011). Enfermedades causadas por nematodos fitoparásitos en España. Sociedad Española de Fitopatología  Phytoma España. 255 pp.Flor-Peregrín, E.; Talavera, M.; Sayadi, S.; Chirosa-Ríos, M.; Salmerón, T.; Verdejo-Lucas, S. (2012). Las enfermedades causadas por nemátodos (Meloidogyne spp.) en los cultivos bajo abrigo de Almería: Visión de los Asesores Técnicos. Agrícola Vergel 359, 290-294.Hassan, M.A.; Pham, T.H.; Shi, H.; Zheng, J. (2013). Nematodes threats to global food security. Acta Agriculturae Scandinavica, Section B  Soil & Plant Science 63(5, 420-425.Sorribas, F.J; Verdejo-Lucas, S. (2011). Dinámica de poblaciones, epidemiología y umbrales de daño. En: Enfermedades causadas por nematodos fitoparásitos en España Andrés-Yeves, M.F.; Verdejo-Lucas S. (eds.). Sociedad Española de Fitopatología-Phytoma España. Pp: 97-114.Verdejo-Lucas, S.; Sorribas, F.J.; Puigdomènech, P. (1994). Pérdidas de producción en lechuga y tomate causadas por Meloidogyne javanica en invernadero. Investigación Agraria: Producción y Protección Vegetal 2, 395-400.  *Fuente:* *http://agriculturers.com/gestion-de-nematodos-fitoparasitos/** | Gestión de nematodos fitoparásitos - Horticultura*Temas similares: ARROZ ¿Virús de la hoja blanca por Sogata ó NEMATODOS? Repositorio de nematodos contribuye al bienestar de la agricultura Servicio de Sistemas de Gestión Gestión en negocios agroindustriales Gestión y panorama agroindustrial.

----------


## SAIU

Seria interesante mencionar el rol que cumplen la Planta trampa en el control de la reproducción de los nematodos. Es el caso de las Crotalarias (juncea y spectabilis) que han demostrado ser muy efectivas sobretodo en el caso del Meloidogyne. Nuestra empresa produce semillas de estas especies.

----------


## fonz

> Seria interesante mencionar el rol que cumplen la Planta trampa en el control de la reproducción de los nematodos. Es el caso de las Crotalarias (juncea y spectabilis) que han demostrado ser muy efectivas sobretodo en el caso del Meloidogyne. Nuestra empresa produce semillas de estas especies.

 
Efectivamente, es una alternativa muy interesante que se debe promover ya que si hay muchos reportes de agricultores que si funciona, tendrán alguna experiencia de Crotalaria en café??

----------

